# First Timer to Hilton Head in September 2012



## cp73 (Jul 26, 2012)

We have our stay booked at Surfwatch in Sept and I just booked our airfare from California. Its going to be just my wife and I. We will be staying for a week. WE plan on spending one day in Savanah and one day in Charleston. What suggestions do you have for us on what we must do in either Hilton Head, Savanah, or Charleston. At this point we have nothing on the itinery except to relax. We are both late 50's and in excellent health and condition. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## hjtug (Jul 26, 2012)

cp73 said:


> What suggestions do you have for us on what we must do in either Hilton Head, Savanah, or Charleston.



For Savannah, you can read the book "Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil", if you haven't already done so, and then visit many of the sites mentioned in the book.  You can see most of the historic area on a walking or trolley tour.  With the trolleys you can get off and back on an unlimited number of times.


----------



## terden (Jul 27, 2012)

Golf is great on the island although a little expensive at some courses. It seems more reasonable back on the mainland in Bluffton, and often just as nice. If you don't play, another thing to consider is going to Beaufort for a day. It's only 45 minutes away. Take a carriage ride there to see the historic homes and buildings. It is where Prince of Tides, the Big Chill, and the Great Santini were filmed. 

I second taking the hop on hop off trolley in Savannah. Great way to see the squares, the Mercer house, the cathedral, etc. Although it's touristy, the Pirate House is a fun restaurant to visit. It has a history of ghosts and being cited in Treasure Island by Robert Louis Stevenson. 

Enjoy your stay. Hilton Head is our favorite destination.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jul 27, 2012)

It's our first time here at the moment.  We drove to Savannah on Wednesday and took a trolley tour around the city.  It's not a big place and the tour coverered pretty much everything.  I would take the trolley over walking especially in this heat.

We had lunch at the Pirate House.  Nothing special, quite touristy.  There was a buffet or a la carte.  The buffet didn't look too appetising so I chose off the menu, pretty basic food really.


----------



## AMJ (Jul 27, 2012)

I recommend the Jazz Corner in Hilton Head. We enjoy the food as well as the local talent.  Here is a link to their website: www.thejazzcorner.com.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 27, 2012)

Gullah Heritage Trail Tours:
www.gullaheritage.com/tour.html

Pinkney Island:
www.fws.gov/pinckneyisland/
tho I'm not sure which birds you'd see in September


----------



## CapriciousC (Jul 27, 2012)

Definitely do the trolley tour in Savannah - you learn a lot about the city, you can skip getting off at any stops that don't interest you, and you can avoid the hassles of parking downtown.

For authentic southern cuisine try Mrs. Wilkes - note that they only serve lunch.  Skip Paula Deen's place, it's dreadful.

I think Bonaventure Cemetery is lovely and fascinating but some people find it morbid.

If you're staying on Hilton Head skip Tybee Island - as a former Californian I can guarantee you'll be disappointed.

If you plan on staying for dinner and would like restaurant recommendations PM me and I can send you a list.

Our favorite restaurant in Charleston is S.N.O.B. - Slightly North of Broad.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Paumavista (Jul 27, 2012)

*From another CA*

We moved from SD 7 years ago to SC (lived in the Bay Area for 20+ years before that)

We love Hilton Head - if you haven't been to east coast beaches you'll probably like them ALOT....the water is sooooo much warmer and more fun to swim in the ocean.  We never saw as much marine life along the beaches in CA.....look for starfish, sand dollars, horse shoe crabs, dolphins, etc.  Enjoy and spend as much time as you can on the beach.

Sept will be probably be HOT and humid (nothing you're used to in CA) so you will need to take that into consideration whatever you plan to do. You can go into SeaPines.....if you have a cloudy day...with less humidity I would definitely rent bikes and explore.....even if you haven't ridden in awhile...it's great fun; look for alligators!

If you need to stay near beaches because it's too warm to do much else I'd consider driving to Hunting Island....about an hour (or less) north along the coast.  It's a  wonderfully interesting park - we visit almost every trip - google it!

Enjoy.....you'll probably want to visit again so don't feel the need to keep so busy.

Judy


----------



## Pat H (Jul 27, 2012)

If you would like to meet another Tugger, send me a PM. If Janette is around, maybe she and her hubby will also join us. I would have loved to meet the Tuggers who were here this week but it was an unusually busy week for me.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 27, 2012)

*I agree with these two things the most!*



Paumavista said:


> Enjoy and spend as much time as you can on the beach.
> 
> ...with less humidity I would definitely rent bikes and explore.....even if you haven't ridden in awhile...it's great fun; look for alligators!
> 
> Judy



I live in VA and have been going to Hilton Head for years.  The beaches are wonderful!  You can even ride bikes on the beach at low tide.  The sand is hard-packed.  It's great riding bikes on the beach in the early morning, watching the sunrise.  Very peaceful and enjoyable.

The bike paths throughout the island are wonderful for riding on and, as Judy said, exploring.  Bikes are so cheap to rent on Hilton Head.

We will also be in Hilton Head in September (post knee replacement) and biking is on my agenda when we visit.  Of all the things to do, I look forward to biking the most.

We will also visit Savannah for the first time.  We decided to fly in and out of Savannah this time instead of making the 8 hour drive.

This will also be our first time staying in a Marriott timeshare.   We're both looking forward to seeing what all the fuss is about.  Our first Marriott timeshare ownership!  

September is a great time  to visit!  Have fun!


----------



## hjtug (Jul 28, 2012)

*Hilton Head cruises*

There are numerous dolphin and other sightseeing cruises from Hilton Head.  One which seemed to be more reasonably priced to us is Calibogue Cruises: http://www.daufuskiefreeport.com/
The cruise goes to Daufuskie Island.  You can stay on the boat for an immediate return trip or spend some time on the island.  You can rent a golf cart to tour the island.  We did this once by ourselves and then again with another couple.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jul 28, 2012)

We're coming to the end of our trip to Hilton Head before driving down to Orlando.  I've liked it here but I was expecting more after all the hype.  It's a very clean and attractive place but it feels too manufactured.  There's not a lot to do and everything is pretty much a drive away.  I haven't gone biking simply because it's far too hot and humid to be enjoyable.

The beach is fantastic and is perfect for children to play on and is probably the jewel in the crown of HHI.

Grande Ocean is a magnificent property however our villa was very tired and needed updating.  The dishwasher and kitchen cabinets seem to be the originals from 1993 and some of the stucco on the balcony has fallen away but other than that I was happy with it.

I enjoyed the kayaking to see the dolphins from Harbour Town and this was a beautiful part of the island.  I'd recommend the boat trips from here.  Didn't go to the lighthouse.  It's a lighthouse built in the 60's and held no interest for me.  I do wonder why they insist on claiming that it's world famous as everyone I've spoken to has never heard of Hilton Head let alone the lighthouse in Harbour Town.  Had a very nice lunch at the Crazy Crab in the town and the whole feel of the Harbour was very pleasant. 

Finally,the driving!  Do all Americans drive like this or is it just the South?  Nobody lets anyone out.  Try to change lanes, indicate but no-one will let you out.  People speed up and close the gaps even when approaching a roundabout and someone is clearly in the wrong lane nobody will let them change.  I've never experienced anything like it!  Quite shocked really because I find the Americans to be polite in so many other aspects.

Would I come back to HHI?  Most probably however there are so many other parts of the US that I want to visit that it'd be a shame to return year after year.


----------



## CapriciousC (Jul 28, 2012)

Pompey Family said:


> We're coming to the end of our trip to Hilton Head before driving down to Orlando.  I've liked it here but I was expecting more after all the hype.  It's a very clean and attractive place but it feels too manufactured.  There's not a lot to do and everything is pretty much a drive away.  I haven't gone biking simply because it's far too hot and humid to be enjoyable.
> 
> Finally,the driving!  Do all Americans drive like this or is it just the South?  Nobody lets anyone out.  Try to change lanes, indicate but no-one will let you out.  People speed up and close the gaps even when approaching a roundabout and someone is clearly in the wrong lane nobody will let them change.  I've never experienced anything like it!  Quite shocked really because I find the Americans to be polite in so many other aspects.



I'm glad that you enjoyed your vacation   I'm with you, though, I don't see the appeal of Hilton Head.  I vacationed there a few times with my family when I was a child, and I've lived about half an hour away now for four years, but we only go up there to visit friends who live there or for various appointments (there's a specialty vet in the area that I sometimes take my pets to).  In my experience, people either love HHI or they don't.  

As for the driving...I don't know if it's the south or just that any area that has a lot of non-locals driving around tends to have traffic issues.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 28, 2012)

Our first visit to HHI was in June and although it was nice, I felt like I spent 2/3's of the day in the A/C waiting for it to be tolerable outside for a few hours before going to bed.  Six years later we tried it again in April and love it.  If it were a little closer it would be an annual destination but because of the 11 hour drive it is an EOY Spring Break destination that everyone looks forward to (except the drive).


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jul 28, 2012)

*Bad driving is everywhere*



Pompey Family said:


> Finally,the driving!  Do all Americans drive like this or is it just the South?  Nobody lets anyone out.  Try to change lanes, indicate but no-one will let you out.  People speed up and close the gaps even when approaching a roundabout and someone is clearly in the wrong lane nobody will let them change.  I've never experienced anything like it!  Quite shocked really because I find the Americans to be polite in so many other aspects.



Bad driving is a plague on North America in general.  Toronto drivers are probably the worst, so don't blame the Yanks.  You can take mostly law-abiding, polite, mild-mannered people, put them behind the wheel and it becomes Death Race 2000.


----------



## jme (Jul 28, 2012)

HH is far from "manufactured". I know what you mean, but I'll share this.....The only thing that's manufactured is the extremely strict building code, which prohibits brick and other building materials other than wood or stucco, therefore making HH one of the least 'intrusive" environments. It makes for a more beautiful island, and you won't find many destinations with that practice anywhere in the US.

 To address the manufactured aspect, there are no amusement parks, neon signs, cabs, or vendors who scream at anyone-----one of the least manufactured areas I've veer seen.......did you notice their absence? the trees must have gotten in the way!!!.....how about the the huge moss-covered oak trees? That's another beautiful thing about HH, and most, sadly, are along the drive into Harbour Town, and inside Harbour Town. 

the fact that there's not much to do at HH is what generates most of the appeal, and it's an advertised fact that if you search for, you will be aware well before you arrive. The laid-back label of HH is an asset, not a liability. Beach, pools, biking trails, activities involving natural surroundings like kayaking, etc----that is HH's calling card.

And anyone who misses Harbour Town and the lighthouse is missing one of HH's best attractions. It's cool there with all the shops. and yes, it's world-famous, despite the excuse of not knowing about it. To me, the lighthouse is just there, pretty to look at, and not really a huge part of Harbour Town's activities, imho. The fun stuff is just all around it. 

with the island in July being mostly full of outsiders and tourists, the blame for poor driving etiquette on the South is grossly misplaced. Not blaming anyone but today's public in general would be best, but if stats matter, most visitors are from farther north.  

and if anyone thinks HH is "manufactured", hello ORLANDO...(that was a good one).


----------



## wptamo (Jul 28, 2012)

Maple_Leaf said:


> Bad driving is a plague on North America in general.  Toronto drivers are probably the worst, so don't blame the Yanks.  You can take mostly law-abiding, polite, mild-mannered people, put them behind the wheel and it becomes Death Race 2000.



I agree, Toronto drivers are the worst! I find my drives to the south and driving about HHI great, but when I get back home... Grrrrrr anyone seen the guy in the import $$, flashing his lights to pass you but you are stuck behind lots of traffic... I recall getting cut off in WV and didn't you know it Ontario plates! Think it is the too many rats in a cage issue, Toronto is not a nice city to drive around.... Use to be easy....


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 28, 2012)

Egret1986 said:


> I live in VA and have been going to Hilton Head for years.  The beaches are wonderful!  You can even ride bikes on the beach at low tide.  The sand is hard-packed.  It's great riding bikes on the beach in the early morning, watching the sunrise.  Very peaceful and enjoyable.
> 
> The bike paths throughout the island are wonderful for riding on and, as Judy said, exploring.  Bikes are so cheap to rent on Hilton Head.
> 
> ...



Ditto comments from a fellow Virginian.  September is quiet time on the island.
Please take the day trip to Savannah and enjoy the river front cruise and just relax on the island.


----------



## Ubil (Jul 28, 2012)

*Fun Consignment Stores*

There are some fun consignment stores on Hilton Head.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=160196&highlight=consignment


----------



## CapriciousC (Jul 28, 2012)

I kind of get the "manufactured" comment - but then I think that's true of most areas that are targeted to tourists.  To me, there are two different Hilton Heads - the residential areas where some of our friends live are charming, but the area where most visitors hang out seem to me to be too commercially focused.  But there need to be businesses to support the visitors, so I don't see a way around it.  I think Port Royal and even old town Bluffton are lovely, but virtually never go to places like Harbour Town.

In all fairness, though, I think that's true whenever you live near an area that's heavily visited by tourists.  We never go down to River Street here in Savannah, nor do most locals.  

For anyone looking for a truly unspoiled island paradise in this area, I recommend Little St. Simon's Island - absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 28, 2012)

Our last visit to Hilton Head we stayed at Marriott's Barony Beach and went to the Bistro Mezzaluna.  If you show you Marriott key they will give you 10 or 15% discount off of your check.  The food was excellent and they have entertainment in the evenings.  You would have to call and check on the entertaiment.  One night it was jazz, one night a comedian and another evening it was a combo with a singer.  We really enjoyed this place.  
www.bistromezzalunaofhiltonhead.com  It is located at 55 New Orleans Rd. (behind McDonald's).  Another favorite of ours is "The Original Giuseppi's".  It is in the Shelter Cove Plazza behind Fuddruckers.  Excellent pizza, hoagies, salads and pasta.  Sports bar and restaurant.  Can't wait to go back.  We leave in Feb. 2013.  Have a great vacation....you will fall in love with Hilton Head.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Thanks for these recommendations!*



gnipgnop said:


> Our last visit to Hilton Head we stayed at Marriott's Barony Beach and went to the Bistro Mezzaluna.  If you show you Marriott key they will give you 10 or 15% discount off of your check.  The food was excellent and they have entertainment in the evenings.  You would have to call and check on the entertaiment.  One night it was jazz, one night a comedian and another evening it was a combo with a singer.  We really enjoyed this place.
> www.bistromezzalunaofhiltonhead.com  It is located at 55 New Orleans Rd. (behind McDonald's).  Another favorite of ours is "The Original Giuseppi's".  It is in the Shelter Cove Plazza behind Fuddruckers.  Excellent pizza, hoagies, salads and pasta.  Sports bar and restaurant.  Can't wait to go back.  We leave in Feb. 2013.  Have a great vacation....you will fall in love with Hilton Head.



Hilton Head is one of the few places (except for places within a 3 hour drive) that we look forward to returning to every couple of years.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jul 28, 2012)

Jme - The manufactured feel that I was referring to is the fact that it's so pristine, so manicured, there's no rough around the edges feel to it.  It's almost too clinical.  I'm not saying that it's not beautiful, it is.  Calibougue sound was fantastic to kayak through and I love the moss covered trees however I loved them more in Savannah where they contrasted with the old buildings and more lived in feel of the streets.

I knew full well not to expect theme parks, neon signs etc as I'd conducted enough research prior to coming I just didn't expect to find so little to do and such a reliance on using a car.

As for the driving, we're in Orlando now and the standard was the same for the entire journey.  

I'm sure there are a wealth of other destinations in the states that offer a pristine environment and peaceful seclusion without feeling that too much effort has been made to achieve it which ultimately lends it an artificial feel.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 28, 2012)

We stopped off for a night on Edisto Island on the way down to Hilton Head.  It had the beauty and nature of Hilton Head but  was definitely a little rougher around the edges.  No Marriotts 

On Hilton Head they recommend that you lock your bike everytime when you make a stop.  One of the bike company on Edisto doesn't provide locks because they have their name on the bikes and find it more likely that the renter will have problems with the lock than the bike being stolen.



> Frequently Asked Questions
> Do the bikes come with locks?
> No, the bikes have our logo on them. Renters have more trouble with locks.


----------



## cp73 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments. I am enjoying them. Looking forward to the fact that it can be laid back. Hope the weather is nice in September, although i see they do get rain.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jul 29, 2012)

*I understand what you mean*



Pompey Family said:


> Jme - The manufactured feel that I was referring to is the fact that it's so pristine, so manicured, there's no rough around the edges feel to it.  It's almost too clinical.  I'm not saying that it's not beautiful, it is.  Calibougue sound was fantastic to kayak through and I love the moss covered trees however I loved them more in Savannah where they contrasted with the old buildings and more lived in feel of the streets.
> 
> I knew full well not to expect theme parks, neon signs etc as I'd conducted enough research prior to coming I just didn't expect to find so little to do and such a reliance on using a car.
> 
> ...



As a European visiting North America that "manufactured" feel you have is because most of this continent was built since 1950 to be navigated by car.  Most communities are single purpose, i.e. residential or commercial but not both.  You usually won't find 5BR homes and apartments next to each other, for example.  You also won't find an apartment above a store.  The exception to this is in the pre-1950 centres of towns, but most of these areas have been abandoned as slums or demolished as urban renewal projects.  A few exceptions are in the area of Hilton Head: Savannah, Charleston and Beaufort.  That's why they are popular day trips from HHI, they are walkable, liveable cities built on a human scale.  It's also the same reason that few people come back from a trip to Paris wishing it was more like Orlando.

BTW, while in the Orlando area you may enjoy the towns of Winter Park and Mt. Dora.  These were (or still are) old railroad towns so they tend to be laid out in a manner that many find an attractive alternative to Orlando itself.  Cheers!


----------



## Pat H (Jul 29, 2012)

cp73 said:


> Thanks for all the comments. I am enjoying them. Looking forward to the fact that it can be laid back. Hope the weather is nice in September, although i see they do get rain.



I guess it depends on your definition of rain. Being a Yankee, it hardly ever rains here. I'm used to hours, days of rain. During the summer here, we get those afternoon storms that swoop in, heavy rains for 15 mins with lightning and thunder and wind and then it's gone. Within 15 mins you can't even tell it rained. During the winter we did have 3 days of doom and gloom in a row but it wasn't constant rain. Now if a hurricane comes along, that's a different story.


----------



## jme (Jul 29, 2012)

Pompey Family said:


> Jme - The manufactured feel that I was referring to is the fact that it's so pristine, so manicured, there's no rough around the edges feel to it.  It's almost too clinical.  I'm not saying that it's not beautiful, it is.  Calibougue sound was fantastic to kayak through and I love the moss covered trees however I loved them more in Savannah where they contrasted with the old buildings and more lived in feel of the streets.
> 
> I knew full well not to expect theme parks, neon signs etc as I'd conducted enough research prior to coming I just didn't expect to find so little to do and such a reliance on using a car.
> 
> ...



Hilton Head was never developed to be what you seem to desire, a rough-around-the-edges and pristine natural setting. It doesn't pretend to be that, and doesn't advertise as such. Those experiences are available in nearby in Edisto Island, Fripp Island, and Kiawah Island. Those have very little if any commercialization. 

Hilton Head is basically the same island I knew 45 years ago as a child. There's more traffic now, granted,  and more accommodations, but once you reach your destination resort, the same feel is present. HH's beaches are still beautiful and rigorously protected. Building codes are as strict and exclusive as any community in the country. The landscaped medians along the highway coming in could perhaps be described as "too manicured" and "artificial", but the intent is to alleviate water drainage issues while still making it beautiful. I actually like that part....very unusual but attractive while serving a purpose. 

I truly appreciate what HH has become.....a place that's remained laid back and still dedicated to natural unspoiled beauty, while still providing unbelievable amenities. HH has a long history of great golf courses and tennis facilities, with some of the best professionals in the country in residence. There is an annual professional golf tournament, The Heritage Classic, and there was a professional tennis tournament there for many years  until 5 years ago. It's hard to have those without the infrastructure to support them, so HH has a multitude of accommodation options, but all are placed into the natural setting in a coherent, non-intrusive, and non-indulgent manner. 

Does that make it artificial? I don't think so. HH was not intended to be anything but BOTH an upscale yet laid-back destination, and it has remained all of that. Thank goodness there are no neon signs everywhere, billboards, amusement parks, unsightly vendors, and other obnoxious reminders that pleasure can be had for under $5. 

 I am headed to Orlando myself in the Fall, taking my entire staff for 5 nights, and we will have a blast. It's during the Fall Food and Wine Festival at Epcot, but we will enjoy the other parks too, particularly my favorite Universal. Should be awesome. When we conclude the trip, I'm sure we'll have had enough of that "stimulation overload". 

Strangely we all individually and at different times went to Hilton Head this summer, some of those provided by me, and we all came back refreshed and rejuvenated. We needed that. Beach, pools, reading books, great dining (or not)----just chilling. You can still walk the beaches and barely run into anyone at times, if you know where to go, or go biking along beautiful trails, or get out in a boat or kayak as you did. 

If we wish to go camping, however, a "more authentic experience", we surely don't go to HH. But then, we wouldn't be able to dine out in a wonderful bistro and share laughter and good times. HH provides that, and provides it well. It's the perfect mix, imho.


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 29, 2012)

jme said:


> Hilton Head was never developed to be what you seem to desire, a rough-around-the-edges and pristine natural setting. It doesn't pretend to be that, and doesn't advertise as such. Those experiences are available in nearby in Edisto Island, Fripp Island, and Kiawah Island. Those have very little if any commercialization.
> 
> Hilton Head is basically the same island I knew 45 years ago as a child. There's more traffic now, granted,  and more accommodations, but once you reach your destination resort, the same feel is present. HH's beaches are still beautiful and rigorously protected. Building codes are as strict and exclusive as any community in the country. The landscaped medians along the highway coming in could perhaps be described as "too manicured" and "artificial", but the intent is to alleviate water drainage issues while still making it beautiful. I actually like that part....very unusual but attractive while serving a purpose.
> 
> ...



JME, thank you for a wonderful description on HH and your experiences there over the years.  We will be vacationing there for the first time next April and really look forward to it.

Cheers!


----------



## CapriciousC (Jul 29, 2012)

It's definitely true that if you're looking for a more upscale beach environment, HHI fits the bill.  The beaches there are quite nice, as well, and I think are a big part of the draw.  



cp73 said:


> Thanks for all the comments. I am enjoying them. Looking forward to the fact that it can be laid back. Hope the weather is nice in September, although i see they do get rain.



Yes, we do get rain in September, but as Pat mentioned, it's rare for the rain to last all day.  Today, for example, it has been very warm, and was sunny up until about 3:30.  We're under a thunderstorm warning until 9:00 pm tonight.  Your best bet is to schedule your outdoor activities early in the day - it's less likely to rain in the morning, and also it won't be as hot.


----------



## jme (Jul 29, 2012)

"I'm pretty good at doing nothing, but it's *where* I do nothing that really matters."  (famous quote from that philosopher JME )

Give me Hilton Head and I'll be happy.


----------

